
Ask HN: What are the best sources of news for iOS app dev? - stasy
What are your best sources for news of iOS app development or design?
Where do you find useful snippets for iOS apps?
======
kennywinker
Twitter. My technique was to look up the developers of all my favorite apps on
Twitter, follow them... and then whenever they RT someone saying something
interesting, follow that person too. In a very short time you'll have a
comprehensive feed of interesting developers talking shop.

~~~
hodgesmr
A few accounts to get you started: \- @mattt :
[https://twitter.com/mattt](https://twitter.com/mattt) \- @NSHipster :
[https://twitter.com/NSHipster](https://twitter.com/NSHipster) \- @justin :
[https://twitter.com/justin](https://twitter.com/justin) \- @gruber :
[https://twitter.com/gruber](https://twitter.com/gruber) \- @marcoarment :
[https://twitter.com/marcoarment](https://twitter.com/marcoarment) \-
@dimsumthinking :
[https://twitter.com/dimsumthinking](https://twitter.com/dimsumthinking) \-
@iOSDevWeekly :
[https://twitter.com/iOSDevWeekly](https://twitter.com/iOSDevWeekly) \-
@objcio : [https://twitter.com/objcio](https://twitter.com/objcio) \- And then
a shameless plug for myself @hodgesmr ;) -
[https://twitter.com/hodgesmr](https://twitter.com/hodgesmr)

~~~
kennywinker
Might as well add a few names: @danielpunkass, @nicklockwood,
@vadimshpakovski, @Padraig, @soffes, @corydmc, and all the CocoaPods people:
@alloy, @orta, @hanke, @micheletitolo, @kylefuller

~~~
pikachu_is_cool
No love for the jailbreak devs?
[http://twitter.com/dirk_gently](http://twitter.com/dirk_gently)
[http://twitter.com/i0n1c](http://twitter.com/i0n1c)
[http://twitter.com/saurik](http://twitter.com/saurik)
[http://twitter.com/ericasadun](http://twitter.com/ericasadun)
[http://twitter.com/winocm](http://twitter.com/winocm)
[http://twitter.com/planetbeing](http://twitter.com/planetbeing)

------
rismay
Come on guys: NSBlog That Mike Ash is amazing.
[https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/](https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/) Also: Ash
Furrow. That guy is serious about helping.
[http://ashfurrow.com/](http://ashfurrow.com/)

~~~
AshFurrow
Wow, thanks for the shout-out! I love Mike Ash's stuff, too.

------
theraven
My iOS reading folder is:

\-
[https://github.com/trending?l=objective-c](https://github.com/trending?l=objective-c)

\- [http://nshipster.com/](http://nshipster.com/)

\- [http://www.objc.io/](http://www.objc.io/)

\- [http://cocoaheads.tv/](http://cocoaheads.tv/)

\-
[http://www.reddit.com/r/iOSProgramming/](http://www.reddit.com/r/iOSProgramming/)

\- [http://nsscreencast.com/](http://nsscreencast.com/)

\- [http://www.macrumors.com/](http://www.macrumors.com/)

\- [http://dribbble.com/tags/iphone/](http://dribbble.com/tags/iphone/)

------
jackflintermann
My top 3 are probably:

\- the iOS dev weekly newsletter (iosdevweek.ly)

\- NSHipster (nshipster.com)

\- objc.io (objc.io)

~~~
wattson12
these are great for code, for design inspiration check out

\- [http://pttrns.com](http://pttrns.com)

\- [http://capptivate.co](http://capptivate.co)

------
kunle
Cocoa Controls:
[https://www.cocoacontrols.com/](https://www.cocoacontrols.com/)

------
program247365
I always see these kinds of posts, and since I've been doing iOS dev for
awhile, I wanted to gather as many iOS dev resources in one place as I could.
So I've created this site for that:

[http://program247365.github.io/iosengineerlist/](http://program247365.github.io/iosengineerlist/)

Many more resources to come. Lot of great stuff out there for iOS devs. I
welcome contributions (project is a jekyll site on github).

------
gbrhaz
Along with what everyone else has said, I would also add in iOS Goodies:

[http://ios-goodies.tumblr.com/](http://ios-goodies.tumblr.com/)

------
nimeshneema
Not directly related but these blog posts does includes links to some great
resources:

What's in my iOS Toolbox (in 2 parts):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7148286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7148286)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7174916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7174916)

------
marcanthonyrosa
I recently discovered a HN-esque board called MobileNews - It's my go-to
source for mobile app news, design resources, ASO content, etc.

[https://mobilenews.io/](https://mobilenews.io/)

------
fbpcm
Hacker News
[http://hn.algolia.com/legacy#!/story/sort_by_date/prefix/0/i...](http://hn.algolia.com/legacy#!/story/sort_by_date/prefix/0/ios)

------
jwmoz
While we're here, I don't suppose someone who knows the scene could recommend
an article or post that demos how to hook up a basic ios7 app to a general API
(likely REST)?

A goto post would be really useful.

------
satjot
@tapfame writes a weekly newsletter - check them out.

------
gtirloni
I think this thread shows HN is the best source ;)

------
AznHisoka
BuzzSumo. Search for "app development"

------
dshankar
nshipster & objc.io are excellent sources.

~~~
subv3rsion
Plus one for both.

------
herbig
On that note. What about Android?

~~~
infinii
To avoid clutter, it might be more practical to start your own ASK thread for
this.

